# Augers



## swarm_trapper (Jun 19, 2003)

I have an auger in the bottom of my 80fr equinox extractor if the honey is under 90 degrees it pumps great! I pump straight up 12 feet then over 15 ft to my bulk tanks. If the honey is over 90F ( I was mixing the melter honey in) it would not get all the way up the vertical, But it is not a sealed auger like a moyno. hope it helps!


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

We used to use an auger to pump from floor level up to a Cowen spinner (less than 3 ft. vertically). The auger was strictly horizontal and pushed the cappings up through an angled pipe into the spinner. It worked fine as long as you were pushing a wet slurry. If you pushed dryer cappings at the end of the day you would have problems at startup the next morning as the honey would settle back out of the pipe leaving mostly dry wax that would plug the pipe. So yes, it works just don't expect an auger to move anything very dry.


----------



## funwithbees (Mar 27, 2010)

We use a maxant auger to move cold honey or honey/cappings blend from open head drums to a large blending tank. vertical 8 feet. Hose is 15'. Does not move real warm or hot honey as its too thin.2". I believe they have it on their web page. great machine.
Nick
gridleyhollow.com


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

I do not us an auger now. But I did at one time. It was a close tolerance machine, not the gasket type. Worked great, would elevate water 12 feet into the bottler for cleanup too. I think it was a fast fill brand? been years now.


----------



## zhiv9 (Aug 3, 2012)

I extracted at another beekeeper's at one point. His Cowen Auger pushed the honey and cappings from the mini uncapper up into a Maxant SR spinner with a 90 degree bend before the angled pipe. It seemed work well. He mentioned that honey crystallizing in it was a disaster.


----------



## JRG13 (May 11, 2012)

Augers with the correct tolerance can move dry material pretty well if it's uniform in shape and large enough to not get between the auger blades and the tube housing it.


----------

